
Google Maps will now allow drivers to report hazards, slowdowns and speed traps - LinuxBender
https://lite.cnn.io/en/article/h_ea178fbcbd5a3889f6fdf235a539dc60
======
bernierocks
I've been seeing this for at least a couple of months. Especially speed trap
warnings.

